

One year on: The state of Chrome OS - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/115053-state-of-chrome-os

======
drcode
This article is pretty far off the mark, IMHO: Shortly after releasing the
initial Chrome OS, Google has been completely mum about it- Also, no new
Chrome OS laptops are appearing. This suggests to me that it's only a matter
of time before Google discontinues the project altogether. The best that could
be hoped for is that Chrome OS is reinvented as a small extension to their
Android OS.

